# help! oh man not enough yeast on hand, unless...



## droid (9/10/15)

APA 35ibu
I have enough ale yeast to do 35ltrs of a 50ltr batch

do I go back into town after chilling it and get more? (22km return trip) or

do I use 200ml of LAGER slurry and combine or step ferment...getting me up to the desired pitch rate? hey? wot say yee?

fermenting at 20

hang on...I could use Lager Slurry for the whole lot as its there ready to go? maybe do it at 12 or 14 degrees?

am I going for a drive or am I gonna get all crazy here???

TIA


----------



## Coodgee (9/10/15)

Just pitch the ale yeast you have, it will get through it


----------



## droid (9/10/15)

Okeedokee cheers


----------



## TheWiggman (9/10/15)

Can you be more specific about "enough ale yeast"? Maybe what you think is enough could be less than enough, and you would have underpitched to start with. What kind of yeast? OG?


----------



## droid (9/10/15)

Yes sorry she's boiling now, bit busy

1.047
1.008
5.07%
36ibu

50ltrs
3x11.5g us05

brewers friend tells me that's an under pitch but maybe I need to tweek the parameters

I haven't done this vol or used us05 for yonnies. I would think if one pack can easily do 20ltrs then three for 50ltrs should be sweet eh

Was thinking of 20deg ferment (2xvessels)


----------



## Diesel80 (9/10/15)

Bah, 1 pack of US05 does 23L easy. 2 will do 50 no problems.
Underpitch, maybe. But I use 1 pack dry in all beers.

Hell even nottinghams pitch rate is 2 packs per 23L. If I did pitch 2 packs I reckon the fridge door would blow off!

It will do it easy with 2, 3 would be safe as houses.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## kaiserben (9/10/15)

I'd be shocked if 3 packs wasn't enough for 50L of 1.047 wort. Should do it no probs. 

EDIT: For reference, and going by my dodgy memory, one of my regular brews has a suggested yeast calc of 15g of (rehydrated) dried yeast in 23L of 1.056 wort. So you've got twice as much yeast for roughly twice as much wort, plus your wort is weaker (so that's more in your favour). 

In fact, here at: http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html - with 1.047 and 50L. If your yeast is 3 months old MrMalty reckons you'll only need 25g. Dunno how different Brewers Friend is, but surely you'll be fine.


----------



## Diesel80 (9/10/15)

Yeast is in Date right?

Also: Not sure I would be adding lager yeast @ 20 degrees. All sorts of funky sh1t might happen.

Cheers
D80


----------



## droid (9/10/15)

Nah the lager addition would have meant a ferment of 12-14 but I will have to check why my brewers friend càlc is out. It couldn't be me ... Hehe


----------



## Diesel80 (9/10/15)

Oh I read it as, the US05 + Lager yeast on top.

nvm.

Your calcs might be spot on saying you need 4 packs (Fermentis agree with you I think). But experience tells me and many others on here, the 3 packs will sh1t it in.


Cheers,
D80


----------



## antiphile (9/10/15)

Agreed. Even Fermentis recommend 50 to 80 g/hl (25 to 40 grams US-05 per 50 litres), and there is no way they are going to suggest underpitching. IIRC, each sachet is 11.5 g, so that's 33.5 grams in a not terribly high OG wort.

http://www.fermentis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/SFA_US05.pdf


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/10/15)

easily enough yeast


----------

